# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  11 Essential Trello Integrations That Make Your Job Easier

## bqtpro2016

Trello’s _good_. No doubt about that.

You can make it even better by adding some useful tools and integrations to the mix. The web-based project management tool and visual collaboration tool was designed to be flexible, and these third-party tools create the hooks to simplify your productivity. Each of these one of a kind apps solve your everyday problems or that of your team.

Let’s explore 10 options that you can begin with and see how they can make your workflow easier.

*1. PomoDone [Windows, OS X]: To Add a Pomodoro Timer to Trello*


Wouldn’t it be great if you could use a Pomodoro timer to work through your Trello task list within a single app? Somebody else thought so, too, and created such an app. It’s called PomoDone.

Once you finish PomoDone’s sign up process and install one of its desktop apps, you’re all set. The app syncs with your Trello account and you’ll be able to see your list of tasks across all projects that you have linked with PomoDone.



Next, you just have click on one of the timer icons next to any task and start working. Don’t worry, you can tweak session durations (and make several other visual and functional changes) from the app’s settings. *You can even edit your Trello tasks right from PomoDone.*

The app works with other task management apps and services as well — Wunderlist, Todoist, Evernote, and Asana, to name a few.

If you’re a Chrome user, you can also try Pomello instead of PomoDone.

You often stumble upon an interesting idea for a project online, bookmark it for later, and promptly forget all about it, and then you stumble upon _another_ interesting idea…you know where this is going, right?

Don’t let those ideas get away from you. Track them and follow up on them by adding them to a Trello board. Trello Bookmarklet Maker makes it super easy to do so. You don’t even have to leave the web page you’re on to create a Trello card about it.



Once you authorize your Trello account via http://thedufer.github.io/Trello-Bookmarklet-Maker/, you’ll have to select a board and a list to send web pages to. Now hit the *Make it!* button, and there’s your bookmarklet. Drag it to your Bookmarks Bar. Clicking on this bookmark when you’re on any web page turns that page into a Trello card. The page title becomes the card name and the page link goes in the card description.

*3. Gmail for Trello [Chrome]: To Add Emails as Tasks in Trello*


Following up on emails that need action is so much easier when you turn them into tasks. Now you can add tasks directly from Gmail to your Trello board with the Chrome extension Gmail for Trello.

The extension places an *Add card* button in the menu bar of your emails. Click on it and you’ll get a resizable popup panel from where you can choose a board and a list to send the email to. *You can even tweak the email contents.*

Click on the *Add to Trello card* button at the bottom of the popup once you tweak the card details to your liking. You can quickly get back to this email from the Trello card.

Chrome user or not, you might also want to take a look at these other instant ways to turn your emails into tasks.

Also, if you use CloudMagic as your email client, you’ll appreciate the option to save your emails to Trello from the Cloud Magic apps.

*4. Taco [Chrome]: To Keep Your To-do List in Sight*


You can’t ignore a to-do list that’s not diminishing. You’ll have to start working on it sooner or later. That’s why it makes sense to keep your daily tasks where you can see them and feel motivated to tick them off your list one by one. Taco for Chrome gives you this effective visual reminder by putting your Trello tasks on Chrome’s new tab page.


A taco chrome extension that is actually about productivity and not tacos: https://t.co/WN7KGcWV0y via @buffer pic.twitter.com/cGTnmUITXy

— Alana White (@alanakwhite) January 26, 2016
​
You’ll need to create a Taco account to be able to view your Trello tasks on Chrome’s start screen. We _know_ that it’s annoying to sign up for one more online account. Look on the bright side — the account will allow you to add tasks from as many as 40 task management services including Trello, Asana, Basecamp, Todoist, and Remember The Milk.

Want something else to jazz up Chrome’s default tab page? Take a look at these four start screens for Chrome.

*5. Chromello: To Create Trello Cards from Chrome’s Omnibox*




After you install the extension, click on its toolbar button to set up Chromello. Once you finish the setup, you’ll be able to create tasks via the toolbar button. This is what the task creation interface looks like:



As a Chrome Omnibox power user, you’ll be interested in knowing that *you can search all your Trello boards from the Omnibox* just by typing *t* and then hitting the *spacebar* or *Tab*.

*6. Timeneye [Web, Chrome, Android, iOS]: To Track Time Easily*


@timeneye looking forward to the update… this has become an indispensable daily tool for me —a great product!

— Brian McMurray (@mcmurraybrian) February 10, 2016
​
Forget the fancy tools that make time tracking more complex than it needs to be and check out Timeneye. It’s a simple web app that allows you to set single or multiple timers to track time for your Trello tasks. If you wish for a few additional features, sit tight. The app is evolving quickly and its worth staying with.

*7. Tab for Trello [OS X]: To Access Trello from the OS X Menu Bar*


The easiest way to keep an app handy on a Mac? Hide it behind a menu bar icon. Tab for Trello ($0.99) makes this possible for Trello. It works quite simply. You install the app, click on its menu bar icon, sign in to your Trello account, and voila. There’s your Trello setup in an easy-to-hide dropdown. For the sake of a cleaner dock, get rid of Tab for Trello’s dock icon and keep only the one in the menu bar.

*8. Plus for Trello [Chrome, Android]: To Get Reports on Your Trello Projects*


If you’re a data lover (and even if you aren’t) the detailed reports from Plus for Trello are just what you need to visualize your Trello projects well, gauge how they’re going, and see what you can do to optimize your workflow.


You can create all kinds of reports based on your Trello activity. *If you bookmark the reports, you can even use them offline!* The Chrome extension adds a special toolbar menu that gives you one-click access to all your boards, cards, and reports, which are searchable from the menu itself.

Read Plus for Trello’s About page to get an in-depth look at _everything_ the app is capable of. And here’s Plus for Trello’s Android app if you want to go mobile with it.

*9. IFTTT Integrations: To Put Trello on Autopilot*




How can we leave out Trello-IFTTT integrations from this list? IFTTT can create Trello cards from emails, add notes from Evernote to Trello, and even create blog posts from Trello cards. That’s just for starters. Try this IFTTT-Trello search and see what else you can automate in Trello.

*10. Echo for Trello: To Create Recurring Cards Automatically*




Sure, you can create recurring cards with an IFTTT recipe or two, but it’s nice to have another option, isn’t it? That’s Echo for Trello in this case. There’s not much to figure out here. You log in with your Trello account and select a board, a list, a card name, and then a frequency — daily, weekly, or monthly. Like clockwork Echo for Trello will place that card right where it needs to be.

*11. Websites for Trello: To Manage Your Blog or Website from Trello*




With Websites for Trello, you can turn one of your Trello boards into a website or blog. All you need to do to get started is link Websites from Trello with your Trello account, pick (or create) a board, and pick a theme. Lists on that board will turn into categories and cards into pages. As and when you update the lists and cards, the changes show up on your website. Running a website can’t get simpler than this.

*Hello, Trello!*


You can use Trello in so many interesting ways already. With the ever-growing list of integrations and tools that you have at your fingertips, there’s so much more you can do with Trello to manage your to-do list smarter. Get started right away.

*Know of any other useful* Trello integrations* (for individuals) that deserve the limelight? Tell us about them in the comments!*

Image Credits:menu with ingredients by Asca via Shutterstock

----------

